# orbital floor blowout



## Thouvenel (Mar 9, 2012)

Patient presented with an orbital floor blowout, my physician wants to perform a reconstruction of the orbital floor, any ideas on what CPT to use?  I'm thinking 21385 but not really sure of this code.


----------



## dsimon (Mar 9, 2012)

*Medical Coder*

There are several codes for repair of an orbital floor blowout fracture.  I would suggest asking the surgeon for the type of approach and whether or not a bone graft or implant was used.


----------

